# MK6 GTI E-Level Sensor Placement



## CGY_GLI (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey everyone,

So I'm hoping to finish off the E-Level install (with the new style sensors) on my MK6 GTI this weekend, but I'm having trouble figuring out the best way to mount the height sensors. I've helped out with a couple air installs before, but never the height sensors. This is the first time doing an install myself, so I'm sorry if this is a bit of a stupid question haha. I'll be running the Air Lift double bellow rear with slam series shocks and Air Lift performance series front so that I can keep my sway bar. I haven't done my frame notch yet if that makes any difference, but I'll hopefully have it done in the next few weeks. 

Anyhow, does anyone have any pictures of how they have their height sensors mounted that will give me a good idea of how I should mount mine? I've seen a few pictures from MK5s, but they weren't very clear and weren't the performance series front with the end links and sway bar still in place. I've seen others that involved adding an extra tab to the front control arms to attach the sensor linkage to, as well as some using different mounting hardware. Any relevant measurements (distances between objects, sensor linkage length if they need to be cut, etc) would also be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!
Scott


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Scott!

Check these ones out :thumbup: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5321600-My-MKV-E-Level-Install
http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15680

New style vs old style sensors shouldn't make a difference at all.
Bag brand and style shouldn't make a difference at all.
Notch/no notch shouldn't make a difference at all.

Only other advice i can offer is to deflate your bags fully and take the suspension through a complete full range of motion during several stages of the install so that you can make sure you are within the tolerances of the sensors


----------



## CGY_GLI (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Sean! 

I figured most of that probably woundn't make a difference except for the performance series fronts and the possibility of the end links hitting the sensors. The suspension is installed now and the sensors will probably be next weekends project. Those links you posted as well as a few more pictures I dug up gave me a pretty good idea of where I should be mounting my sensors. I'll update this with some installed pictures as soon as I get everything in!


----------

